# BoneGrip OTT



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Terry Taylor started shipping his newest version of the BoneGrip slingshot after Christmas and mine just arrived. It's a gem.

Terry has earned kudos for his PFS version, and this shooter is only going to burnish his reputation for outstanding workmanship casting great resin slingshots.









I chose a camo version. He's currently offering a number of colors and casting them on demand.

This shooter is about 5 inches high, and has a overall fork width of 4-1/2 inches. The gap is almost 2-3/8 inches. Forks are low: less than an inch from the yoke, and about 1-1/2 inches above the web of the holding hand. The unique grip style fits me - and most people it seems - like a glove.

I got the visual impression that it was a bulky slingshot, and it won't fit in the pocket of your jeans easily. But the pocket of my zippered hoody handles it just fine, as do cargo pockets . I shot well with this BoneGrip as soon as I banded it up. I used a set of target bands I had assembled earlier, but Terry included a couple of Rayshot's Super Sure pouches and bands as well.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don’t think I’ve ever seen you shoot anything that wide. It looks very comfortable and repeatable. Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you shoot anything that wide. It looks very comfortable and repeatable. Congratulations buddy!!


Ha ha!

Good eye, Joe!

This is definitely the widest OTT for me.

I think this is even wider than the Scorpion, but that was TTF.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Great review! Great shooting! I was a little surprised at the fork width. I knew it was wider than the Bonegrip PFS but the fork gap is much wider than I envisioned.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome review bro! A perfect addition to the Bonegrip Series Line up!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great review and even better shooting. That is an innovative design. I am a big fan of wide forks.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

That is one cool slingshot! Dying to find out where to get one.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

hoggs said:


> That is one cool slingshot! Dying to find out where to get one.


It's an awesome shooter! You can order from the maker Terry Taylor at: [email protected]


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Ahhh.....thanks, Covert5! Much appreciated!


----------

